# Me Drifting my Tommy kaira R33 GTR



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Standard TK GTR with around 450-500 bhp drifting on sunday 15/4/12 at CRAIL RACEWAY IN SCOTLAND

1st time and with brand new tires :clap::chairshot


gtr 12 002.MOV - YouTube


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Crowd pleaser :thumbsup:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Still for sale? Never been raced or rally`d, just drifted!


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

G18RST said:


> Still for sale? Never been raced or rally`d, just drifted!


Yeah, this is what I thought...
:sadwavey: bye bye sale price lol


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

RadoGTST said:


> Yeah, this is what I thought...
> :sadwavey: bye bye sale price lol


Not for sale


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

GTR's get driven hard and fast from time to time in there lifes.

Anyone who thinks there cars not been on a track or been doughnuted from time to time will be surprised.

When GTR's were bought new they will have been used for what they were made for.


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

bump


----------

